# Recommend a good amp for open jams?



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi there, 

What amp would you recommend for open jams?

Looking for something reasonably inexpensive (say, $100 range). The jams I attend are usually blues/rock and the amps are miked. Im thinking 30 watts should be enough. I used one at a jam today, I forget the name, but it had 2 input jacks marked "high" and "low" I plugged into the "high" and it was plenty loud, in fact I had to turn the volume down on my guitar. I wanna start bringing my own amp to the jams so I can set it up the way I like instead of using whatever spare amp happens to be there - Im not usually happy with the sound and it effects my playing and confidence.

I dont want any kind of modelling amp, which seems to be the norm these days Just somthing with the basic settings. I think I may have to go with a tube amp (and settle for used to fit my $100 budget) as most of the solid states seem to be modelling type.

Anyway, lets hear your recommendations.......Cheers!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

even at 100$...you would get a shitty SS amp.. try and raise oh..say between 300 and 400$ for a Tube amp and you should be ok, for something like Fender Blues Junior..or one of my favorite, a Peavey Classic 30...


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

A used Blues Junior would do the trick but not at $100.00. You may be able to find a decent one at 300.00-350.00. Great tone and easy to lug around.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> A used Blues Junior would do the trick but not at $100.00. You may be able to find a decent one at 300.00-350.00. Great tone and easy to lug around.


What he said....:wave:

Or a Pro Jr.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Would the jam you're going to be happy with you bringing your own amp? Usually the host band lets everyone use their gear. They might not want to be running an extension cord or looking for somewhere for you to plug in and they might take offence if you prefer a $100 amp over their amps. It might be worth talking to the host band a bit first. Perhaps they'll let you have more time to dial in the sound you want.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

For just kicking around at that price I would buy a used Peavey Valvestate 112, 30 watts, two channels and respectable clean and overdriven sounds. Certainly not a boutique tube amp, but more than adequate for a good afternoon with the guys.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Peavey/Roland 30W SS amp. They don't sound bad, and work great for your application. My first metal band practice in a year and a half was a roland cube and 15W marshall MG - we had a blast, our volume was low, and we got stuff done!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I was in a similar situation needed an amp for smaller, quieter shows. Found a Roland Cube 30x in a pawn shop for $125. It does the job very well and only weighs 20lbs. When I need more, I still have my selection of Marshalls.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Not $100, but for the money a Fender Super Champ XD or X2 is hard to beat.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Really there are no $100 amps, new or used, that are worth owning. Odds are that whatever the host band brings will be way way better than what you can get for $100. Also they won't thank you for bringing your rig, because they'll have to find room onstage and plug you in.

Instead, buy a decent overdrive pedal to bring with you, set up whatever amp they provide at the jam dead-clean and flat, and using your pedal you should get consistent results.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone, yes at least 2 of the jams I attend are ok with bringing your own amp, as long as its not like a 100w Marshall stack lol. I might try looking at the pawn shops 1st


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Pawn shop owners have Google and generally know what stuff is worth. The days of once-in-a-lifetime deals at those places are long over.

If you are trolling for a miracle, start hitting garage sales and monitoring Craigslist and Kijiji.

Otherwise, I'd suggest saving up until you have at least $400.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hard when you live in a province that has only a suburbs more people than Toronto. I've seen the occasional thread of "great deal in Alberta" or "Saskatchewan" but I'm sure in all the years I've floated about the forum here that the time between those threads is long.

Even if you find a good deal somewhere in the country, you will still face shipping. 200 bucks for a 300 buck used may be a good deal till you pay 150 to get it to your door (inventing numbers before my first coffee).

So, I'd say the saving of the pennies is the most realistic thing you can do. Keeping your eyes open in the meantime can luck you out of course but bird in hand rules


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

If there's a PA system available, a used Line 6 modeller of some kind might do the trick for you at about 100 bucks.

vox pathfinder 15R used is good and in the range. e.g. http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1095783

(not affiliated with the seller)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Depending what you're looking for, you can still find good deals at yard sales and the smaller town pawn shops and on Kijiji in this area. The big pawn shop on 17th is not bad but I usually just give the amps a quick glance. The ones here in Red Deer are a bit better and Wetaskawin is pretty good too.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Not 'exactly' as cheap as you wanted, but this is perfect. I love mine.

Carvin.com : VINTAGE16 5 WATT / 16 WATT TRIODE AMP


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I can't help but think this is a troll.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

butterknucket said:


> I can't help but think this is a troll.


I think the guy has a legitimate question, just an unrealistic budget for what he's looking for.

There was a thread recently of somebody picking up a really cheap little Fender tube amp, so it can happen.

It doesn't seem to me like a trolling situation.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

sulphur said:


> I think the guy has a legitimate question, just an unrealistic budget for what he's looking for.
> 
> There was a thread recently of somebody picking up a really cheap little Fender tube amp, so it can happen.
> 
> It doesn't seem to me like a trolling situation.



If you've a cab, its 20 bucks for a Fender OT, 35 for a power transformer (20ish bucks shipping), 10 bucks buys you all the sockets and parts, 2 bucks each for a bread pan and cutting board from the dollar store and then whatever you get tubes for (5 bucks on eBay) and you can build your own tube amp. Figure, after tax and incidentals you could have a nice 5 to 15 watt head for about 100 bucks + some sweat equity. About 20 bucks more and you can do the same as a P-P amp and get 30+ watts.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I can't help but think this is a troll.



Stupid question, but what's a troll? Suppose I can google that I guess, lol.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> I can't help but think this is a troll.


Excuse me?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

ThePass said:


> Stupid question, but what's a troll? Suppose I can google that I guess, lol.


Big ugly brutish kind of creature, usually found lurking under bridges in remote locations.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

washburned said:


> Big ugly brutish kind of creature, usually found lurking under bridges in remote locations.


I have one living at the end of the street here!

:S


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

13 years over at Harmony Central has left me a little stand off-ish.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

yeah well thats no excuse for dumbass comments. go take your attitude somewhere else


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

RobQ said:


> Instead, buy a decent overdrive pedal to bring with you, set up whatever amp they provide at the jam dead-clean and flat, and using your pedal you should get consistent results.


^ this

$100 won't get you much of an amp but it can get you a great OD/Distortion pedal. There are loads of "amp in a pedal" options that would get you a great sound. The offerings from Catalinbread come to mind.

[video=youtube;5KHm0qtLC-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KHm0qtLC-8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
[/video]


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

$100 & 30 watts?

as mentioned, I don't think you'll be happy with anything with those requirements.

I'd recommend the AC15C1 personally, but its way out of your price range. the blues jr or pro jr (whichever has the master volume) is also a good choice.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Unless you build it yourself. 100 bucks doesn't by you much "manufactured" anything any more. Used to feed my family of four on 100 bucks a week, now we are lucky if we make it through on 175 for the same amount of food we got a few years ago. 

However, I think you can build it yourself for 100 bucks. Keto has a Bogen PA amp up for sale for 50 dollars (wish I had 50 bucks I'd go for it). Some time with modifications, some tubes and you may end up happier for having vested the sweat equity in it.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't think you could build anything decent for 100$...

a lower end champ kit which is as basic as it gets is a few hundy.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup the kits are I think 250 and up. If you go entirely DIY you could do it for around the 100 mark. The BIG cost is the power and output transformers. If you get #4 brass screws, get some of those free samples of counter tops, you can make your own turret boards for about 3 bucks. Just Radios you can get decent electrolytic caps for a decent price (not 'top of the line' but will work). eBay for all the sockets and non-electrolytics and resistors shouldn't be more than 20 bucks. A chassis can be anything you want. From bread pans to bent aluminium purpose made components. 

(for PP amps, and the reason I say around 100 (150 would be closer to the mark) this is the big cost)

Transformers: Sales/Info - Musical Power Supplies Inc.- Quality Tube Amplifier Parts You CAN Afford

Power $40
OT $38
Shipping ~$30
------------------
=> 100 dollars of course. 

Comparable products would be: EDCOR - XPWR007-120 would otherwise be a company to buy from or https://www.antekinc.com/details.php?p=71 I wouldn't list Hammond as they are several many dollars more than these three, and Edcor shipping to Canada is expensive, and Antek shipping is by UPS.

So that is a BIG part of why I think starting with that Bogen from Keto would be a good idea. You'd get the heavy metal for about half the price over new. 

For premade kits where all the running around and fiddling is done, you do pay 50 to 100 bucks more than had you done it yourself for what you get. However, you do get a better level of 'looks professional'. Worth it to some, and with kit suppliers you also get customer support and documentation and I know Trinity has an active forum of people that have built with them.

Tube Amp Kits and Gear

Trinity Amps - Parts and Kits

Worth considering if you want to build.

So yea, what I said before. Save up the pennies and raise the budget up some.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

What is a Troll?

It's a fat guy who hasn't showered for a week sitting in a 9' aluminum boat with a fishing pole, drinking warm flat Budweiser, trying to lure Blue Gills onto his hook for dinner. Our job is to not be the Blue Gill.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

For a bit over your budget, you can get a used Vox AC4. It's only 4 watts, but most of the open jams I've been to aren't super-high-volume affairs anyway, and 4 watts can be get VERY loud as long as you're not really looking for any sort of clean tone.

I love mine and I've taken it to rehearsal with my cover band (and we play pretty loud) and it can keep up in a small rehearsal room.

It's probably the best investment I've made because it sounds so freakin good at low volume as well as high, so it's my go-to practice amp at home too.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

No one would complain, even if they did,you probably woudn't hear them.

2321370020_a9c2ec689a_z.jpg 640×480 pixels


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Lol, sold!!



loudtubeamps said:


> no one would complain, even if they did,you probably woudn't hear them.
> 
> 2321370020_a9c2ec689a_z.jpg 640×480 pixels


----------

